# Treat for the ladies



## cardenden (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey there, my wife and teenage daughter deserve a trip to the hairdressers and I am struggling to find somewhere to send them.

Any of you Abu Dhabi ladies know of any salons (british style) which have a good reputation for cutting?

Cheers,


----------



## Mandz84 (Apr 10, 2012)

cardenden said:


> Hey there, my wife and teenage daughter deserve a trip to the hairdressers and I am struggling to find somewhere to send them.
> 
> Any of you Abu Dhabi ladies know of any salons (british style) which have a good reputation for cutting?
> 
> Cheers,



Hi cardenden, I'm sorry to hijack your thread as this is unrelated but I'd like to speak with you if possible re my husband and his interview. I can't pm you because I'm not an active member as of yet. I also can't post links or urls. Could you pm me an email by any chance? 


:focus:


----------

